# collapsing , what am I doing wrong?



## rjr240 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have taken shooting seriously and getting good results. . after several years of struggle I am now following Coach Bernie Pellerites DVD's . Anyways I shoot BT and believe I do it correctly. I have learned to Set, Focus and pull for several seconds until the shot happens. I get a nice pull- thru with my right hand. No target panic. I am shooting more consistent than ever. I can produce 50 x's and keep most of my arrows in the 10 ring at 60 meters but my problem is;

My groups are moving slowly to the right as I tire. I can count on pushing a couple clicks of wind-age every set after 3-4 sets. I am collapsing but why? If I had access to a pro coach I would consider it . Am I not pushing as much with my bow hand in the later sets? What am I doing wrong or is this normal to just chase it. Anybody been through this and beat it? 
Thank you in advance 
RJR


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

As I'm not familiar with your style and shot execution, I will go out on a limb and suggest that you check your draw length...in the majority of the situations where I have helped someone with this same problem, they were usually too short on the draw forcing the bow arm angle to the body to be steep enough that the muscles tire, meaning that a straighter angle, more bone on bone alignment reduces muscular involvement and therefore change in reaction due to fatigue. It's usually within a 1/4 inch or so, but if you want to compare, take a recurve that is about 45 pounds or so, and review Kisik Lees form for recurve shooting so you know how to line up correctly, and with that much poundage you are forced into aligning more bone on bone to handle the poundage as there is no let-off, so that is always a good check and it helps you get the feel of where you might need to go. Otherwise, you are possibly pulling too hard, and may need to adjust the release speed or poundage on the release, as I don't know the type or how you are activating the release...BT is just how you initiate the suprise release, but specifically are you rotating the release manually if it's a hinge, you can change the speed slightly, or if it's a thumb trigger where you have it loaded and pull through you may be able to lighten a bit, but I'd bet it's more form than anything. Just for fun, let out your DL until when you over pull with the back arm, it doesn't pull the bow to the side, then you are inline with fewer muscles and more bone structure support. Cheers. Ryan


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

If you want to email me some form pics from the side above and behind to that and i'll try to help that way. Ryan


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

RJR, I think that Bernie would tell you to first go to a blank bale to figure out how to keep from collapsing. Don't worry about what is going wrong, there are too many ways for a shot to go wrong. Just focus on doing it right. One common reason for collapsing is failure to maintain strong back tension after reaching anchors. When we reach the let-off, we relax the back muscles a little. Keep the same level of back muscle engagement through to conclusion. One visualization that sometimes helps is to picture drawing your bow as blowing up a balloon. Don't let any of the air out of the balloon as you pull through to conclusion.

Then he would tell you to stay on the bale until you go 21 days without collapsing and then run a bridge. A bridge done right is hard work & discipline, but it will do more for your shot than any thing else.

However, if fatigue is a factor, two things may help. One is to slow down between shots. On 5 spot targets you have 4 minutes to shoot. Take at least 20 seconds between shots to allow your muscles to recover. If you have a long stabilizer, rest the weight of your bow on it between shots.

The second is to shoot more arrows in practice. For a 60 arrow round you should practice at least 120 arrows per practice session. Not every practice session, but at least 2 to 3 times a week, depending on your age. Build up to this number of arrows slowly. You are shooting good & you don't want an injury setback. If you can't make it to a range that often set up a blank bale in your home. (the layered foam targets are quieter than the bag targets).

At 50X, you are doing a lot of things right. Keep up the bale & bridge work and you'll be a 60 X shooter sooner then you expect.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## rjr240 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ryan and Allen- 

Those are both very plausible solutions. My problem could be either or a combination. I am really impressed at the quality of advice from you guys. 

Ryan- I have been shortening my dL over the last indoor season and now that you mention it was about the time this problem became very apparent. . Am down to pretty minimum specs for my height, 5'8" - 27.25. My bow stops are easy to adjust and doesn't cost anything , might try eeking that. 

Allen , I like the balloon visualization. I do tend to relax a hair when I reach the stop or I else pull left. It is possible maybe even more when I tire. I used to shoot spiral cams (couldn't cheat much) and am not shooting it currently , so the opportunity is there to cheat. Blank bale is a drag, the little I have done is a painful memory but it was enlightening. So really it but may it be time to pay my dues, form is very important , It will help if I have a correction like this in mind during the repetitive exercises.

I have some work to do .

Thanks RJR


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Analyzing your flaws without seeing you shoot would be hard.you might be pre loaded later on when you tire,or it could be. Creeping. Or even over extending the bow arm . Pushing the bow up, holding to long or , not letting down enough ....


----------

